# Help and Advice needed....could she have had a stroke?



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

My Burmese Doe, Button is usually in good health. She had a slight resp problem months ago, but i changed her bedding to something more hay based rather than shavings and she started using her wheel more and since then the little squeaks from her resp problem have disappeared and she's been fine.

Eating and drinking fine this morning, was in her wheel (which is a solid plastic one, not the open type where a leg could get stuck etc) - and she was fine then, running around as usual.

Went up to feed her and her little friend Ollie, to find Button in a fair amount of distress. Trying to move about her cage in a very un-co-ordinated fashion. Front legs appear to be working fine, left hind leg appears ok but she keeps falling and floundering on her back end on the right side.

I am wondering if it is possible that she may have suffered some form or stroke or something similar?

Anyone had anything similar in one of their mice?

I removed Ollie from the cage so Button could get some peace as to be honest I am very doubtful if she will make it through the night. She managed to climb into her wheel and then her back end fell out of it, and she's managed to get her front feet from resting onto the wheel so she's now in a sitting position, but she is unusually still. Still breathing, but her ears aren't twitching and I feel she may just be giving up.

I just don't know whats happened.

She's just over a year old. :?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Possible inner ear infection affecting balance?


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm unsure to be honest Kallan. I'm going to check her in a minute as i've got to go upstairs anyway. just seemed to be more than lack of balance....the hind right leg just wasn't functioning right  x


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

it SOUNDS alot like when both of my rats had strokes. It's treated by steriod injections, but in both of my rats, they were in so much pain i let them go mercifilly.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Just an update - Button didn't make it through the night  I found her curled up this morning when i went to check on her.

Just the one retired female left now - Ollie.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

miss.understood said:


> Anyone had anything similar in one of their mice?


Yes miss, I had the same thing just the day before yesterday. One of my best breeding mice too!
She was a nursing mother and had developed a rasp a couple of days ago. I found her in the same state you describe. A sorry sight.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Its always such a shame to lose such pretty little creatures.

I have closed down my mousery now, and only have 1 retired doe left (Ollie) she's getting on a bit now. I had to close it down as i'm expecting at the end of June and wouldn't be able to devote the time and attention to them any more. So my remaining mice have been spoilt rotten and lived out their days happily  xx


----------

